# interracial couples????



## comotion89

hiya well I'm black n my oh is White :D
just wondered if there were any othe interracial couples Wtt? and have you had the odd looks, muttering? people staring? and people telling u your kids are gunna be half breeds??? lol :s personally I think mixed kids are beautiful all ethnicities are beautiful!!!:thumbup:


----------



## FragileDoll

I too think they are cute. :kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LaurenDC

I'm not in an interracial couple but I do agree interracial babies are beautiful!! They seem to get the best features from each race. :) I know a couple in my apartment building - he is Nigerian (a doctor) and she is white (a nurse) both attractive and very smart... Their little baby girl is breathtaking!!


----------



## Chimpette

Im white & hubby is black (Fijian) and your right our babies are beautiful LOL But then I guess Im biased lol...... Ive attched some pics.... The 1st one is hubby with our oldest son Logan, 2nd one is Logan how he is now (3 years old) and the 3rd is our newest addition Brody (he's 4 months now).

Can't say we get any comments, although I did once overhear a teenage girl asked her friends if they thought Logan was my hubby's... hahahahaha I can confirm he is :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Daddy.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 16









Logan bath.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 15









Brody.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## nomadlife

I think interracial kids are the cutest :p


----------



## comotion89

thanks for posting ladies :D chimpette your kids are soo cute :D , hah one girl sat at a next table in Toby carvery stared at me through our whole meal, even tapped her mum to look over lol people can be weird but yes I can't wait to produce some beautiful babies!!! x


----------



## EternalRose

Hi Hun

Im black too, and my fiance is white. Ive attached some photos. To be honest, I get more stick from black people than I do white..

I say let them crack on, this is the 21st century after all...:lol: xx
 



Attached Files:







227200_10150186799607620_504302619_7142249_4380387_n.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 14









38844_416631427619_504302619_4842304_4894020_n.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 13









33786_438049727619_504302619_5346040_2749877_n.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## comotion89

EternalRose said:


> Hi Hun
> 
> Im black too, and my fiance is white. Ive attached some photos. To be honest, I get more stick from black people than I do white..
> 
> I say let them crack on, this is the 21st century after all...:lol: xx

:D exactly !!!! aww your little girl is sooo cute bless x


----------



## TheNewMrs

I just wanted to jump in here and say my friend is white, her hubby is black and they have 3 children I want to EAT!!! :winkwink: They are the most BEAUTIFUL children I have ever seen, Her 8 year old was my flowergirl this year and she was fabulous! 

If you sometime decide your bored with your kid let me know! Id take the baby GLADLY! :haha:


----------



## dontworry

--


----------



## I Love Lucy

I'm not in an interracial relationship but I think your babies will be adorable regardless of their skin color.


----------



## xvmomovx

My DH is Puerto Rican/German and I am Native American/European. With that being said we are both pretty white looking. I don't think most people really will say anything to bug you. Some might say things but in honesty they won't be people who matter and if they are you can tell them to jump in a lake. I know loads of people who have interacial babies and children and they are just as adorable as single race children. All babies are perfect! I wouldn't be too concerned. I would be more concerned if it was my mum or something but she wouldn't say anything. :hugs:


----------



## sophxx

My oh is britsh Asian his family are from Pakistain I'm White britsh we do get alot of looks and comments we live in a area where our two cultures dont really mix in relationships but we have a lovely little boy who's beautiful people who don't know my oh and just see lo with me don't know he's mixed raced hes pale with a little bit olive skin and light brown hair with big brown eyes I'll post some pics tomorrow x


----------



## comotion89

sophxx said:


> My oh is britsh Asian his family are from Pakistain I'm White britsh we do get alot of looks and comments we live in a area where our two cultures dont really mix in relationships but we have a lovely little boy who's beautiful people who don't know my oh and just see lo with me don't know he's mixed raced hes pale with a little bit olive skin and light brown hair with big brown eyes I'll post some pics tomorrow x

aww bless ah I live in an Asian dominant area and my mates uncle got disowned from his family for dating a White woman it sucks really. but yay interracials!!!


----------



## abracadabra

I would love to have little mixed babies :) 
I know one girl who is half Japanese and half white and she is stunning.


----------



## cowboys angel

I agree, inter racial babies do seem to get the best of both races. When I was younger I always said I wanted a little asian baby! :rofl:

We are both white, but my SD is a quarter Mexican and is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## i want it all

My friend is white and her hubby is Nigerian and her 2 boys are absolutely stunning! Forgive my ignorance but do peole still judge other people on there looks? I thought that had disappeared with the 90's! Are people still really that narrow minded? Maybe I just know lovely people who accept anyone if they are nice person, and not by the colour of there skin!


----------



## Charliemarina

hey ladies, im also in an interracial relationship, my OH is Greek orthodox (Cypriot) and im white British :) my latest little one has her daddys dark skin and dark hair but my blue eyes :thumbup:.
i cant say that we get looks from public but i do get stick from the Greek community, well not so much me but OH does, most of the "older" Greek family believe he should be with a Greek woman and have "full" Greek children but we dont rise to it, there our kids and we love them no matter what, thankfully OH's mum and dad love me its more OH's grandparents and friends of the family


----------



## dontworry

i want it all said:


> My friend is white and her hubby is Nigerian and her 2 boys are absolutely stunning! Forgive my ignorance but do peole still judge other people on there looks? I thought that had disappeared with the 90's! Are people still really that narrow minded? Maybe I just know lovely people who accept anyone if they are nice person, and not by the colour of there skin!

They do still judge, unfortunately. The town that I am living in is very ignorant in general - there are many different races living here but for some reason, it's still okay for there to be hate crimes, etc. It's quite ridiculous. I even have had black friends judge me for dating other black men... how does that even make sense? It's a crazy world. I'd love to live in a community of open-minded people who didn't judge based on the color of one's skin, or whom they choose to love.


----------



## LaurenDC

cowboys angel said:


> When I was younger I always said I wanted a little asian baby! :rofl:

Ahhhhhh I did, too!!!! Hahahahah!!!


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

I'm hispanic and my hubby is white. I think my mixed baby is the cutest lol. Most of my family is mixed and we have so many cute babies!


----------



## cowboys angel

morbid curiosity, no one lynch me please. what does a hispanic/asian baby look like? that would be damn adorable lol


----------



## dontworry

Probably like this cutie!! I just Googled it, haha.
Babies are just so beautiful, in general.


----------



## comotion89

:D some nice mixtures going on


----------



## FragileDoll

comotion89 said:


> sophxx said:
> 
> 
> My oh is britsh Asian his family are from Pakistain I'm White britsh we do get alot of looks and comments we live in a area where our two cultures dont really mix in relationships but we have a lovely little boy who's beautiful people who don't know my oh and just see lo with me don't know he's mixed raced hes pale with a little bit olive skin and light brown hair with big brown eyes I'll post some pics tomorrow x
> 
> aww bless ah I live in an Asian dominant area and my mates uncle got disowned from his family for dating a White woman it sucks really. but yay interracials!!!Click to expand...

I'm white - My DH is Asian too, belongs to Pakistan. :thumbup: I am originally from Iran - living in U.A.E.


----------



## Ella

I'm not WTT but I'm mixed race (white & black caribbean) and my OH is white. :)


----------



## newmommy23

I love my daughter, her dad is Haitian and yeah...I do get a lot of flack about it which is dumb. She's cute though :p


----------



## Ella

I can't believe people get dirty looks etc for being part of an interracial couple/having an interracial child?!

I think that somebody would get punched for doing that where I live! Though it is very diverse here culturally.


----------



## comotion89

Ella said:


> I can't believe people get dirty looks etc for being part of an interracial couple/having an interracial child?!
> 
> I think that somebody would get punched for doing that where I live! Though it is very diverse here culturally.

im always down Leicester sides n yea it's true it's very diverse same where I'm from in brum but I mostly get the dodgy looks from black people here or the sell out comment, I never knew I was a sellout tbh lol never been attracted to black men in my life only white it is what it is and o good luck with TTC :D


----------



## Ella

comotion89 said:


> Ella said:
> 
> 
> I can't believe people get dirty looks etc for being part of an interracial couple/having an interracial child?!
> 
> I think that somebody would get punched for doing that where I live! Though it is very diverse here culturally.
> 
> im always down Leicester sides n yea it's true it's very diverse same where I'm from in brum but I mostly get the dodgy looks from black people here or the sell out comment, I never knew I was a sellout tbh lol never been attracted to black men in my life only white it is what it is and o good luck with TTC :DClick to expand...

Yeah, I go shopping in Brum quite a bit and I can see what you mean, it's not like Leicester! At the end of the day, your relationship is nobody's business so end of :)

Thankyou! :) x


----------



## dontworry

newmommy- your daughter is freaking ADORABLE!


----------



## Khadijah-x

Hi!

I also do have to agree that interracial couples make cute babies :winkwink:

But then again, maybe I am biased (although I don't have children), but I am hoping we will soon (WTT)

I am English and my OH is Pakstani. I don't feel we really get any extra looks, I converted to Islam 3 years before I met him, so I'm rather used to looks and stares as I'm white with Hijab. I know when were together that people think I am wearing it for him -_- but whatever ha!

It's 21st Century and in the UK, it's seen on every street x


----------



## michelle535

I'm black and OH is white (50% welsh and 50% Italian) and we're WTT until next year. I'm super excited to see what our kids will look like, not so much for their color but to see which of our traits they inherit


----------



## Reidfidleir

I didnt know honestly that interracial was still a big deal. Maybe it's where I'm from but in my state (northeast USA) there are so many interracial couples and families. My best friend growing up was mixed (dad black mom white) although I do know that in the early 80s when they got married there was a little flack. But that was the 1980s...

This brings to mind a mixed race family that I have as patients. The mom is mixed (half Irish half Chinese) and she married Mexican man. Her three children are just beautiful tan skin and dark hair and eyes and slightly Asian features. But her fourth child? A beautiful spunky porcelain skinned curly haired red head with very dark eyes! I honestly thought she may have been adopted before the mom told me that her mother has the red hair. Beautiful children and fascinating to see!
Love the pics though keep them coming!


----------



## KalonKiki

My DF and I are both white, but I love interracial babies! I actually always hoped that I would marry an Asian man so that I could have adorable half-Asian babies as I think that they're gorgeous, but alas Asian men around here are only interested in Asian women and I ended up falling for a white guy instead. :haha:


----------



## WhiteKhocol8

My husband is Sri Lankan and I'm white, so we refer to future offspring as our pandas - there's a meme out there with a big brown bear hugging a polar bear with the caption 'Let's make a panda'! Given our collectively quirky sense of humour we thought it fit us better than when our friends refer to how gorgeous our 'mocha' or 'caramel' babies will be =D

On a more serious note, we are lucky in that our four closest friends are also Sri Lankan males/Anglo-Australian females and our families are very open minded and accepting so we will have no issues acceptance-wise when panda cubs do arrive =)


----------



## MariposaTam

I work at a daycare, and we have the most adorable half Chinese half Kenyan baby boy right now! Cutest little guy ever. My girlfriend is white and I am half Guatemalan half Colombian and my skin is pretty brown. Our future donor is, for all intensive purposes, white as well. Since my partner will be the first one to have our baby, we will have an all Caucasian looking baby first and I know I will be getting looks and comments when I am out in public with our baby, because I know that those things still happen even in Midwest, USA. I am certain that I will get asked if I am the nanny at some point. Oh well, that's the risk I'll have to take! Who cares about them :tease:


----------



## hani85

I have a frnd who's blck n married an Asian (Chinese) man. 
I have to say that mix for kids is so lovelllllllyyyyyy. 
Their daughter seems to have gotten the best from both of them.


----------



## myangel167

I'm white and my husband is korean. i have heard rude comments before but i dontcare, i just shrug it off. Mixed breed or half breed, whatever people call it....all babies are adorable!


----------



## BlueWater

Well I'd say all babies are cute regardless of their skin colour.

Spoiler
Well actually I do think some babies are not cute regardless of their skin colour, but that's a whole different discussion

I'm Indian and OH is white. Can't say I've ever noticed people giving us the look. But think if I had the thought the people will look at us and judge, I'd get paranoid whenever we're out. But the Midlands is a racially diverse area. But unlike some parts of the UK, like Cornwall, where I'd probably notice any funny looks.

I dream about having my white babies with OH :haha:


----------

